# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Άλλη] Πλυντήριο πιάτων Morris pls601 υπερχείλιση

## Sotos_ster

Καλησπέρα έχω ένα πλυντήριο πιάτων παλιό Morris pls601 λειτουργεί κανονικά αλλά έχει πρόβλημα με την υπερχείλιση (συχνό φαινόμενο σε αυτό το μοντέλο) παιρνει παραπάνω νερό απ όσο πρέπει με αποτέλεσμα να τρέχει λίγο νερό μπροστά απ την πόρτα. Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν μπορώ να το κάνω μόνος αναλυτικά και από τι προκύπτει αυτό το πρόβλημα στα pls

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βλέπε σχεδιάγραμμα σελίδα 17 .
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/23...page=17#manual
Η Βαλβίδα V1 , εξαρτιέται από Ρ1 (πιεσσοστάτη Ρ1) έλεγχος εφόσον κατέχεις με ασφάλεια στις 1com -2-3 επαφές ώστε να δικαιολογεί ή όχι την αστάθεια πλήρωσης της βαλβίδας (Μπορεί π.χ. η βαλβίδα να μην συγκρατείται κλειστή αν είμαστε σε φάση 1com με 3 ) κτλ . Το P2 είναι και αυτός πιεσσοστάτης ως overflow .

----------


## Sotos_ster

Δε κατάλαβα χριστο
Εξήγησε μου όσο πιο λιανά να το κάνω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πιο λιανά πεθαίνεις .. :Tongue2:  . Τέλος πάντων εάν είναι στο μοντέλο σου σύμφωνο το σχέδιο , (εκτός ρεύματος ) βγάλε τον πιεσσοστάτη P1 (προσημείωσε τα 3 καλώδια (1-2-3)  μην τα μπερδέψεις )  καθάρισε το σωληνάκι του πιεσσοστάτη μήπως βούλωσε από ακαθαρσίες / ξαναδοκίμασε . Επίσης πάλι εκτός ρεύματος , αλλά με ανοικτή την βρύση , έλεγξε αν η βαλβίδα επιμένει να στέλνει νερό στον θάλαμο (ενώ δεν πρέπει ) τότε αντικαθιστάς βαλβίδα (ακαθαρσίες από άλατα που δεν την αφήνει να κλείσει πλήρως όταν είναι απενεργοποιημένη  ) .

Αυτό που στην ουσία λέω σύμφωνα με το σχεδιάγραμμα , είναι ότι ο πιεσσοστάτης (Ρ1) και στην επαφή 1 προς 2 τροφοδοτεί την βαλβίδα , και λογικά αυτή η επαφή είναι ο ρυθμιστής της σωστής ποσότητας νερού .
Αφού πάρει την σωστή ποσότητα νερού από επαφή 1-2 .... στην συνέχεια η 1-2 από On (κλειστή ) θα γίνει Οff (και θα σταματήσει οριστικά την βαλβίδα στο να πάρει άλλο νερό ) .
Θα κλείσει η επαφή 1 & 3 για να συνεχίσει αυτόματα το πρόγραμμα μέσω του Timer (ΤΜ ) . Με λίγα λόγια δεν υπάρχει άλλη αιτία να ξαναπάρει νερό ανεξέλεγκτα μέσω του timer (εκτός από τα 2α νερά που θα πάρει το πρόγραμμα ή από ελάττωμα του πιεσσοστάτη/ βαλβίδας  όπως εξήγησα παραπάνω ). Άντε και καμιά πόρτα μη στεγανή από τα λάστιχα .

----------


## Sotos_ster

Η βαλβίδα δεν έχει πρόβλημα σίγουρα το έχω ελέγξει . Αυτό απ την αρχή που τραβάει νερό , τραβάει πολύ ! Κ βασικά είχε να χρησιμοποιηθεί χρόνια , μέσα ήταν φουλ στα άλατα. Αυτό που θέλω είναι να μου πείτε πως θα το ανοίξω και πως θα καθαρίσω το σωληνάκι . Αυτό το μοντέλο γενικά έχει πρόβλημα με την υπερχείλιση

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αυτό που θέλω είναι να μου πείτε πως θα το ανοίξω και πως θα καθαρίσω το σωληνάκι .


Όταν βρεις χρόνο και για χαλάρωση φτιάξεις / έχεις δίπλα σου έναν σούπερ φραπέ (απαιτείται ).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXEjgK0mzaU
προσπάθησε να βρεις που έχει συγκεκριμένες βίδες για να βγει το πίσω καπάκι ή ολόκληρο το εξωτερικό καπάκι (βλέπε σελίδες 10-11 - 12 13 ) . Τότε θα δεις τον πιεσσοστάτη και το σωληνάκι , αυτά καθάρισε τα καλά όπου καταλήγουν ως την υδατοπαγίδα , και επανέλαβε (πιθανόν όπως λες να έχει και εκεί "φούλ" άλατα και βούλωσε . Ελπίζω να μην χρειαστείς 2ο φραπέ , θα τα καταφέρεις .

----------


## Sotos_ster

Ανοίγοντας το πίσω καπάκι βλέπω το σωληνάκι το οποίο οδηγείται στο κάτω μέρος του πλυντηρίου . Πως θα το βγάλω να καθαρίσω όμως δε ξέρω ; Πρέπει να το ανοίξω κ από κάτω ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος παράκαμψης εννοείται ναι . Είναι ένας έλεγχος που πρέπει να επιβεβαιωθεί. (δεν πρέπει? και αν είναι βουλωμένο?) δικαιολογημένα παίρνει συνεχώς νερό .

----------


## Sotos_ster

Δεν παιρνει νερό συνεχώς . Παιρνει  μια φορά αλλά παιρνει παραπάνω άρα πιστεύω κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θέλει απλά καθάρισμα ξεβουλωμα το σωληνάκι. Αυτό το σωληνάκι απ Ότι θυμάμαι είναι διάφανο, θα φαίνεται με το μάτι αν είναι βουλωμένο χωρίς να το ανοίξω ;;

----------


## diony

θα πρέπει να καθαρίσεις ΚΑΙ την αεροπαγίδα που σου γράφει ο Πέτρος

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κώστα μπας και εξαιτίας αυτής της αναφοράς 



> Δεν παιρνει νερό συνεχώς . Παιρνει μια φορά αλλά παιρνει παραπάνω


Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην είναι βουλωμένο , αλλά να έχει χάσει ο πιεσσοστάτης την εργοστασιακή στάνταρ ρύθμιση? Οπότε με βάση την σελίδα 18 που δείχνει την νορμάλ στάθμη νερού (B & C ) να χρειάζεται μια μικρορύθμιση?

----------


## Sotos_ster

Εσείς έχετε επισκευάσει τέτοια πλυντήρια συγκεκριμένα με αυτή τη βλάβη ;;;

----------


## diony

> Κώστα μπας και εξαιτίας αυτής της αναφοράς 
> 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην είναι βουλωμένο , αλλά να έχει χάσει ο πιεσσοστάτης την εργοστασιακή στάνταρ ρύθμιση? Οπότε με βάση την σελίδα 18 που δείχνει την νορμάλ στάθμη νερού (B & C ) να χρειάζεται μια μικρορύθμιση?


πιθανό λόγω παλαιότητας υλικού  να έχει σκληραίνει η μεμβράνη του πρεσοστάτη και να αδρανεί κάπως , αλλά θα ήταν φρόνιμο όπως του έγραψες στο #4 να καθαρίσει την αεροπαγίδα πρώτα
κάποια πλυντήρια έγραφαν στο βιβλίο οδηγιών πόσα λίτρα νερό παίρνουν

----------


## diony

> Εσείς έχετε επισκευάσει τέτοια πλυντήρια συγκεκριμένα με αυτή τη βλάβη ;;;



πολλές φορές και τις περισσότερες ήταν από βουλωμένη αεροπαγίδα , σπάνια από τον πρεσοστάτη

----------


## diony

διάβασε στις οδηγίες αν αναφέρει τι ποσότητα νερού πρέπει να παίρνει σε κάποια έγραφαν νομίζω 4 λίτρα και σε πιο νέα 4,5 λίτρα δεν έχω πρόχειρα στοιχεία

----------


## Sotos_ster

> πολλές φορές και τις περισσότερες ήταν από βουλωμένη αεροπαγίδα , σπάνια από τον πρεσοστάτη


Ναι γιαυτο ρωτάω κι εγώ για να δω τι λέει η έμπειρια σας... αυτό γίνεται από τα λίπη και τα άλατα που συσσωρεύονται ;

----------


## Sotos_ster

> διάβασε στις οδηγίες αν αναφέρει τι ποσότητα νερού πρέπει να παίρνει σε κάποια έγραφαν νομίζω 4 λίτρα και σε πιο νέα 4,5 λίτρα δεν έχω πρόχειρα στοιχεία


Θα δω το βιβλιαράκι το έχω και γραφει μέσα τα λιτρα

----------


## Sotos_ster

Λοιπόν άνοιξα το πλυντήριο στο πίσω μέρος μέχρι το σημείο που βλέπετε , έβγαλα το διάφανο σωληνάκι μέσα απ το μαύρο σωληνάκι τα φύσηξα και τα δυο με το στόμα μου αλλά δεν είχαν τπτ . Καθαρά ήταν . Πρέπει να κάνω και κάτι άλλο πέρα απ αυτό που δε κατάλαβα ;  :frown:

----------


## Sotos_ster

Τα φώτα σας !!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Με δικιά σου ευθύνη άλλαξε το
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...=1#prettyPhoto η περίμενε να σου απαντήσουν για ρύθμιση του ίδιου πιεσσοστάτη. Απλά δεν θυμάμαι προς ποια πλευρά στρίβουμε την κεντρική σταυρωτή βίδα , πιθανολογώ 1/4 ή 1/5 της στροφής δεξιά . Μόνο τον πιεσσοστάτη στάθμης και όχι του overflow . Σημείωσε με μαρκαδόρο την αρχική θέση της βίδας και προσοχή η βίδα ρύθμισης μπορεί να περιστραφεί πολλές φορές γύρω από τον εαυτό της , οπότε προσεκτικά .

----------


## diony

> Τα φώτα σας !!!



εκτός από το φύσημα στη μαύρη γωνιακή σωλήνα , και αφού δεν άνοιξες και το κάτω καπάκι του πλυντηρίου , μπορείς να της ρίξεις με ένα χωνί προσεκτικά ζεστό νερό μέχρι 60 0C, η άλλη άκρη καταλήγει κάτω από το φίλτρο στο χώρο πλύσης ,και να ελέγξεις αν καθάρισε 
αν όντως είναι όλα καθαρά ,δες με βάση τις οδηγίες πόσα λίτρα πρέπει να παίρνει κανονικά , αν είναι περίπου εκεί κοντά
αν όντως παίρνει πιο πολύ νερό , *Η* αλλάζεις τον πιεσσοστάτη λειτουργίας με ΙΔΙΟ *Η* *με δική σου ευθύνη τον ρυθμίζεις*

----------


## Sotos_ster

> εκτός από το φύσημα στη μαύρη γωνιακή σωλήνα , και αφού δεν άνοιξες και το κάτω καπάκι του πλυντηρίου , μπορείς να της ρίξεις με ένα χωνί προσεκτικά ζεστό νερό μέχρι 60 0C, η άλλη άκρη καταλήγει κάτω από το φίλτρο στο χώρο πλύσης ,και να ελέγξεις αν καθάρισε 
> αν όντως είναι όλα καθαρά ,δες με βάση τις οδηγίες πόσα λίτρα πρέπει να παίρνει κανονικά , αν είναι περίπου εκεί κοντά
> αν όντως παίρνει πιο πολύ νερό , *Η* αλλάζεις τον πιεσσοστάτη λειτουργίας με ΙΔΙΟ *Η* *με δική σου ευθύνη τον ρυθμίζεις*


Παιρνει  παραπάνω νερό 100% αφού ξετρεχει κ απ την πόρτα λίγο ,ακουμπάει και την φτερωτή. Επίσης έχω ρίξει καυτό νερό μέσα στο μαύρο σωληνάκι και πήγε μέσα στο πλυντήριο κάτω απ το φίλτρο γιαυτο λέω ότι ήταν καθαρό και δεν είχε τπτ. Αλλά πως θα το κάνω αυτό με τη ρύθμιση ακούγεται πολύ απλό αλλά φοβάμαι

----------


## Sotos_ster



----------


## Sotos_ster

Εμένα γτ δεν ενεργοποιεί την αντλία εφόσον η στάθμη είναι πιο πάνω απ την κανονική ;

----------


## diony

τη μαύρη σωλήνα θα πρέπει να την στερεώσεις *ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ* όπως ήταν πριν , αν κάνει άλλη κλίση πιθανό να σου μεταβάλει τη στάθμη , αν ήτανε δεμένη στο πλαϊνό να τη δέσεις πάλι όπως ακριβώς ήτανε και να γίνει καλή στεγανοποίηση στα σημεία που ενώνουν οι σωλήνες μεταξύ τους και με τον  πιεσσοστάτη  , η παραμικρή απώλεια ,θα σου ανεβάσει τη στάθμη* Η* δεν θα σταματήσει να γεμίζει αν αυτή είναι μεγάλη , και το πλυντήριο υποτίθεται πρέπει να έχει ένα στοιχειώδες αλφάδιασμα

είναι λίγο δύσκολο να χάλασαν και οι 2 πιεσσοστάτες 

Για τα 18 λίτρα νερού που γράφει , αν τα διαιρέσεις   με τις πλύσεις θα βγάλεις την ποσότητα κάθε πλύσης

Το συγκεκριμένο αν θυμάμαι καλά κάνει 2 ζεστές πλύσεις  αρχή και τέλος με 2 ενδιάμεσα ξεβγάλματα , αν ισχύει αυτό τότε 18/4=4,5 λίτρα ανά πλύση (επιβεβαίωσέ το)

----------


## diony

ένα άλλο που θέλει προσοχή , αν ξεκολλήσει η ραφή του εκτοξευτήρα  νερού πιτσιλάει και πλάγια , δημιουργεί κυματώσεις και χάνει από την πόρτα νερά

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν δεν λυθεί το μυστήριο προσωπικά θα σκάσω  :Brick wall: 



> ένα άλλο που θέλει προσοχή , αν ξεκολλήσει η ραφή του εκτοξευτήρα νερού πιτσιλάει και πλάγια , δημιουργεί κυματώσεις και χάνει από την πόρτα νερά


Και αυτό να συμβαίνει , δεν μας καθησυχάζει στην αναφορά ότι γέμισε 100% νερό όπως αναφέρει μέχρι την περιστρεφόμενη φτερωτή .
Θέλω μια γνώμη από τον Κώστα αν το σχέδιο (για pls 600 ) είναι ίδιο για pls 600/602 . (προφανώς και του 601 τους θέματος μας ) .
Aν είναι ίδιο, τότε ξαναβλέποντας το σχέδιο στον πιεσσοστάτη ασφαλείας (Ρ2) ο μόνος τρόπος να ενεργοποιηθεί η αντλία αποχέτευσης ανεξάρτητα από την εντολή προγραμματιστή είναι να οπλίσει η επαφή 1-3 του πιεσσοστάτη Ρ2.
Θα πρότεινα μια δοκιμή που δεν την έχω εφαρμόσει αλλά πιστεύω θα μας δώσει κάποιες πιθανές επιβεβαιώσεις ως προς την καλή λειτουργία των 2 πιεσσοστατών.
1) Αφαιρείς / σημειώνεις όλα τα καλώδια και από τους 2 πιεσσοστάτες 
2) εκτός ρεύματος 
3) Πολύμετρο και ένδειξη συνέχειας 
4) Γεμίζει χειροκίνητα και σταδιακά το εσωτερικό του θαλάμου με νερό 
5) Παρακολουθεί για πιεσσοστάτη (Ρ1 ελέγχου σωστής στάθμης )  την επαφή 1-2 αν θα "ξεκολλήσει" και θα "πάει " στην επαφή 1-3 . Παρακολουθώντας αν η στάθμη στο εσωτερικό του θαλάμου είναι η πρέπουσα όπως ορίζεται στην σελίδα 18 του σχέδιου.
6) Συνεχίζει να ρίχνει νερό χειροκίνητα στον θάλαμο εσωτερικά για να ελέγξει αυτήν την φορά τον πιεσσοστάτη ασφαλείας (Ρ2) . Εκεί και σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο περιμένουμε να "ξεκολλήσει " και θα "πάει " από την επαφή 1-2 στην 1-3. Το σύμβολο ΑΡ είναι η αντλία αποχέτευσης .
Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## Sotos_ster

Ναι έχει 2 ζεστά πλθσιματα και δυο κρύα ενδιαμεσα. Λοιπόν για να καταλάβω , το πρόβλημα είναι η στον πιεσοστατη η θέλει καθάρισμα το σωληνάκι ;;; Καποιο άλλο ενδεχόμενο υπάρχει σύμφωνα με το πρόβλημα της στάθμης η να επικεντρωθούμε μόνο σε αυτά τα δυο ;;

----------


## Sotos_ster

Πρέπει να το κάνω μόνος βοηθήστε την κατάσταση ....

----------


## tipos

Σωτο ανοιξε το κατω καπακι και βγαλε την αεροπαγηδα,το μαυρο γωνιακο σωληνα.Το γεγονος οτι το φησηξες δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι καθαρο,θα πρεπει να εισαι σηγουρος οτι ειναι καθαρο.Η ποσοτητα του νερου που βαζει θα πρεπει να ειναι το πολυ συριζα με το κατω μερος του μπεκ.Απο εκει και περα θεωρεις οτι ειναι πολυ το νερο επειδη ακουμπαει το μπεκ?
Επειδη χανει απο την πορτα?
Επειδη βγαζει απο την πορτα μετα απο λιγο χρονο λειτουργειας?

----------


## diony

> Αν δεν λυθεί το μυστήριο προσωπικά θα σκάσω 
> 
> Θέλω μια γνώμη από τον Κώστα αν το σχέδιο (για pls 600 ) είναι ίδιο για pls 600/602 . (προφανώς και του 601 τους θέματος μας ) .


Πέτρο δεν έχω τα σχέδια για να τα συγκρίνω , αλλά από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν  2 πρεσσοστάτες , η φιλοσοφία είναι η ίδια και ο τρόπος ελέγχου είναι αυτός που περιγράφεις στο #27

τα πιο παλιά πλυντήρια αυτής της εταιρίας έπαιρναν νερό με χρόνο και είχαν ένα μόνο πρεσσοστάτη υπερχείλισης

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Σωτο ανοιξε το κατω καπακι και βγαλε την αεροπαγηδα,το μαυρο γωνιακο σωληνα.Το γεγονος οτι το φησηξες δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι καθαρο,θα πρεπει να εισαι σηγουρος οτι ειναι καθαρο.Η ποσοτητα του νερου που βαζει θα πρεπει να ειναι το πολυ συριζα με το κατω μερος του μπεκ.Απο εκει και περα θεωρεις οτι ειναι πολυ το νερο επειδη ακουμπαει το μπεκ?
> Επειδη χανει απο την πορτα?
> Επειδη βγαζει απο την πορτα μετα απο λιγο χρονο λειτουργειας?


Είναι πολύ το νερό που τραβάει και για τους τρεις λόγους που λες....κι επειδή έχω δει άλλο πλυντήριο ίδιο με αυτό και επειδή ρώτησα τεχνικό και μου είπε ότι το νερό πρέπει να ναι λίγο πιο πάνω απ το πρώτο σκαλοπάτι κι επειδή μέσα στις οδηγίες χρήσεως λέει ότι παίρνει 4 λίτρα νερό . Όλα αυτά το επιβεβαιώνουν. Όσο για το σωληνάκι, είπα Ότι είναι καθαρό επειδή το φύσηξα και ο αέρας διαπέρασε και έφτασε μέχρι το θάλαμο άνετα. Αν ήταν βουλωμενο με ακαθαρσίες δε θα το καταλάβαινα απ το φύσημα ;

----------


## Sotos_ster



----------


## Sotos_ster

Η αεροπαγιδα τι είναι για να καταλάβω ; Είναι κάποιος μηχανισμός στο κάτω μέρος του πλυντηρίου ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η αεροπαγίδα είναι και αυτή με το μαύρο λάστιχο που εικονίζεται στην φωτογραφία , αλλά στην περίπτωση (πλυντηρίου πιάτων και όχι ρούχων ) και πιο πέρα από την αεροπαγίδα (στο κάτω μέρος του πατώματος ) υπάρχει και εκεί ενσωματωμένη αεροπαγίδα . 
Αν δεν είχε αεροπαγίδα και είχε μόνο σκέτο σωληνάκι , αυτό ή θα βούλωνε πιο εύκολα ή δεν θα είχε αρκετή πίεση χωρίς την αεροπαγίδα . 

Γιαυτό τον λόγο για να βρεθεί η πιο μεγάλη και ισχυρή πίεση αέρα που απαιτείται για να πιέσει τον πιεσσοστάτη , η αεροπαγίδα φτιάχνεται μεγαλύτερη σε όγκο στο πρώτο τμήμα της , όπως ακριβώς η φιλοσοφία των υδραυλικών φρένων και λειτουργεί πολλαπλασιαστικά ως προς την απαιτούμενη πίεση.

----------


## Sotos_ster

Δλδ δεν έχει σημάσια που το φυσιυσα και περνούσε ο αέρας μέχρι την άλλη άκρη ;; Μπορεί να ναι βουλωμένο από την κάτω αεροπαγιδα ; Μην το ανοίξω άδικα αν είναι ...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δλδ δεν έχει σημάσια που το φυσιυσα και περνούσε ο αέρας μέχρι την άλλη άκρη ;;


Έχει σημασία και καλά έκανες , (το γιατί σου είπαν να το διερευνήσεις παραπέρα ,ίσως έχει να κάνει με την σιγουριά που περιμένουν άλλοι στο γιατί δεν λειτούργησε ο πιεσσοστάτης ) . Δεν επηρεάζομαι από αυτό και από πλευράς μου στο #27 είναι ο πιο σωστός τρόπος .
Επειδή πιστεύω δεν έχεις πολύμετρο και δεν μπορείς να το επιβεβαιώσεις στάνταρ . Πάλι εκτός ρεύματος φύσα με το σωληνάκι προς τους πιεσσοστάτες , θα πρέπει να ακούς 2 χαρακτηριστικούς ήχους (πρώτα του πιεσσοστάτη στάθμης και μετά του πιεσσοστάτη ασφαλείας ). 
Επανέλαβε το ίδιο αφήνοντας το σωληνάκι και τους πιεσσοστάτες στην θέση τους , γεμίζεις χειροκίνητα με νερό και ακούς αν λειτουργούν επίσης . Με σωστότερα να γίνει έλεγχος και με πολύμετρο όπως στο #27 για να δούμε αν οι επαφές επιβεβαιώνονται λειτουργικά , αλλά και ως προς την σωστή στάθμη νερού.

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Έχει σημασία και καλά έκανες , (το γιατί σου είπαν να το διερευνήσεις παραπέρα ,ίσως έχει να κάνει με την σιγουριά που περιμένουν άλλοι στο γιατί δεν λειτούργησε ο πιεσσοστάτης ) . Δεν επηρεάζομαι από αυτό και από πλευράς μου στο #27 είναι ο πιο σωστός τρόπος .
> Επειδή πιστεύω δεν έχεις πολύμετρο και δεν μπορείς να το επιβεβαιώσεις στάνταρ . Πάλι εκτός ρεύματος φύσα με το σωληνάκι προς τους πιεσσοστάτες , θα πρέπει να ακούς 2 χαρακτηριστικούς ήχους (πρώτα του πιεσσοστάτη στάθμης και μετά του πιεσσοστάτη ασφαλείας ). 
> Επανέλαβε το ίδιο αφήνοντας το σωληνάκι και τους πιεσσοστάτες στην θέση τους , γεμίζεις χειροκίνητα με νερό και ακούς αν λειτουργούν επίσης . Με σωστότερα να γίνει έλεγχος και με πολύμετρο όπως στο #27 για να δούμε αν οι επαφές επιβεβαιώνονται λειτουργικά , αλλά και ως προς την σωστή στάθμη νερού.


Αυτό που λες το είχα δοκιμάσει και είχα φυσήξει προς τους πιεσοστατες και όντως ακούστηκαν δυο ήχοι «κλικ» άρα οι πιεσοστατες δεν έχουν πρόβλημα λειτουργούν. Εξάλλου αν δε λειτουργούσαν , το πλυντηρίο θα τραβούσε νερό ασταμάτητα, σωστά ; Επίσης φύσηξα και το μαύρο σωληνάκι προς την αεροπαγιδα- θάλαμο και εριξα κ ζεματιστο νερό κ δεν φάνηκε βουλωμένο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αυτό που λες το είχα δοκιμάσει και είχα φυσήξει προς τους πιεσοστατες και όντως ακούστηκαν δυο ήχοι «κλικ» άρα οι πιεσοστατες δεν έχουν πρόβλημα λειτουργούν. Εξάλλου αν δε λειτουργούσαν , το πλυντηρίο θα τραβούσε νερό ασταμάτητα, σωστά ;


Σωστά . Αλλά πάντα υπάρχει το ρητό , "πίσω έχει η αχλάδα την ουρά " .... δηλαδή για πες μου τι θα γίνει τώρα αν είναι βουλωμένο ή εν αγνοία μας υπάρχει μια μη διακριτή τρύπα στις σωληνώσεις ή στην άσπρη πλαστική διχάλα (και δεν μπορεί να διατηρήσει την πίεση αέρα σταθερή ? . Γιαυτό και πρέπει να γίνεται η δοκιμή .

----------


## tipos

Η αεροπαγιδα έχει μήκος περίπου στους 40 πόντους και εσωτερική διάμετρο περίπου 1,5 πόντο. Αν αυτός ο 1,5 πόντος έχει γίνει 1 τότε ο αέρας δεν επαρκεί για να οπλίσει ο πιεζοστατης  Φυσώντας λοιπόν την σωλήνα ακόμη και με 1 πόντο διάμετρο ο αέρας θα περάσει άνετα. Επίσης αν η αεροπαγιδα έχει κρεμάσει από την θέση της πάλι θα κάνει υπερχείλιση. Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο και να είναι καθαρή, όμως ο σωστός τρόπος διάγνωσης είναι να αρχίσεις από εκεί. Εσύ άρχισες ανάποδα. Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να δεις αυτό που λέει ο Πέτρος, δηλαδή από κάπου να χάνει τον αέρα του.
Όταν ξεκινάς μια επισκευή πρέπει να την ψάχνεις με την σωστή σειρά, δεν υπάρχει δεν θέλω να το ανοίξω άδικα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αυτό που λες το είχα δοκιμάσει και είχα φυσήξει προς τους πιεσοστατες και *όντως ακούστηκαν δυο ήχοι «κλικ»* άρα οι πιεσοστατες δεν έχουν πρόβλημα λειτουργούν.


Όταν φυσάς ακούς 2 ήχους , και άλλους 2 όταν δεν φυσάς (επιστροφή της μεμβράνης/ επαφής όταν δεν φυσάς ) δηλαδή 4 ήχους μαζί και όταν αργότερα δεν φυσάς  . Αν ακούς 2 ήχους και όταν δεν φυσάς , τότε ο ένας είναι χαλασμένος .
(Αυτό λέγεται "ξυράφι του Όκαμ " ως προς τους κανόνες επιβεβαίωσης .)  :Lol: 
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9E...BA%CE%B1%CE%BC

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Όταν φυσάς ακούς 2 ήχους , και άλλους 2 όταν δεν φυσάς (επιστροφή της μεμβράνης/ επαφής όταν δεν φυσάς ) δηλαδή 4 ήχους μαζί και όταν αργότερα δεν φυσάς  . Αν ακούς 2 ήχους και όταν δεν φυσάς , τότε ο ένας είναι χαλασμένος .
> (Αυτό λέγεται "ξυράφι του Όκαμ " ως προς τους κανόνες επιβεβαίωσης .) 
> https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9E...BA%CE%B1%CE%BC


Μπορεί να ακούγεται κ 4 φορές τώρα δε θυμάμαι πάντως ακούγεται

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Η αεροπαγιδα έχει μήκος περίπου στους 40 πόντους και εσωτερική διάμετρο περίπου 1,5 πόντο. Αν αυτός ο 1,5 πόντος έχει γίνει 1 τότε ο αέρας δεν επαρκεί για να οπλίσει ο πιεζοστατης  Φυσώντας λοιπόν την σωλήνα ακόμη και με 1 πόντο διάμετρο ο αέρας θα περάσει άνετα. Επίσης αν η αεροπαγιδα έχει κρεμάσει από την θέση της πάλι θα κάνει υπερχείλιση. Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο και να είναι καθαρή, όμως ο σωστός τρόπος διάγνωσης είναι να αρχίσεις από εκεί. Εσύ άρχισες ανάποδα. Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να δεις αυτό που λέει ο Πέτρος, δηλαδή από κάπου να χάνει τον αέρα του.
> Όταν ξεκινάς μια επισκευή πρέπει να την ψάχνεις με την σωστή σειρά, δεν υπάρχει δεν θέλω να το ανοίξω άδικα.


Κατάλαβα  τι εννοείς . Δλδ μπορεί να έχει πιάσει λίπη στο εσωτερικό ο σωλήνας και να έχει μικρινει η διάμετρος αλλά εγώ που το φύσηξα και πέρασε ο αέρας να με ξεγελά ότι είναι καθαρό. Δεν είναι ότι βαριεμαι να το ανοίξω απλά φοβάμαι μη κάνω κάτι Λάθος και το χαλάσω.

----------


## Sotos_ster

Κάτι άλλο που μπορεί ναι ναι ; Πχ φλοτερ χαλασμένο ; Δεν έχουμε αναφέρει καθόλου αυτό το ενδεχόμενο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Με βάση σχέδιο δεν αναφέρει για ύπαρξη φλοτεροδιακόπτη αλλά πιεσσοστάτη ασφαλείας . Μπορεί και να έχει και να μην αναφέρεται στο σχέδιο , πάλι όμως δεν δικαιολογεί την συνεχή παροχή νερού .
Εάν υποθέσουμε για Ρ1 και αφού έχει γεμίσει με νερό στην σωστή στάθμη , θα πρέπει να δούμε αν έχει φύγει το 1-2 στο 1-3 (επαφές )  και έχει ήδη ενεργοποιηθεί το μοτεράκι του εγκεφάλου (ΤΜ) αν έχει συμβεί αυτό και έχει προφανώς απενεργοποιηθεί η επαφή 1-2 (επαφή 1-2 που οδηγεί στην τροφοδοσία της βαλβίδας ) και αυτή παραδόξως συνεχίζει να δίνει νερό , τότε η μόνη υποψία είναι πρόβλημα στην βαλβίδα νερού που παραμένει ανοικτή ενώ δεν τροφοδοτείται . Π.χ παλαίωση βαλβίδας που δυσκολεύεται να κλείσει στην απενεργοποίηση ή εξαιτίας υψηλής πίεσης δικτύου νερού.

----------


## Sotos_ster

Άρα το πρόβλημα κατά 90% είναι στην αεροπαγιδα ;;;;η εμπειρία σας τι λέει πάνω σε αυτό το πλυντήριο ;;;;

----------


## Sotos_ster

;;;;;;;;;

----------


## tipos

7 στα 10 μπορώ να πω ότι πάσχουν εκει

----------


## Sotos_ster

> 7 στα 10 μπορώ να πω ότι πάσχουν εκει


Αυτό προκαλείται από ακαθαρσίες λίπη κλπ ;;;

----------


## tipos

Ναι. Από εκεί προκαλείται.

----------


## Sotos_ster

Ευχαριστώ για τις βοήθειες σας το πλυντήριο το έφτιαξα. Ήθελε απλά να γυρίσω αριστερά μισή στροφή τη βίδα του πιεσοστατη και τώρα τραβάει  την ποσότητα που πρέπει . Αυτό που δε μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι πως απορρύθμιστηκε απ τη στιγμή που αυτή η βίδα είναι σφιχτή και μονο κάποιος με κατσαβίδι μπορεί να την γυρίσει ..... να γυρίσει από μόνη της με τα χρόνια , δύσκολα !!!

----------

